# need help on wilbur allen biography



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

does anybody have any information on wilbur allen. i am doing a school project and need some help. any links or books would be great thanks...:darkbeer:


----------



## rkrystof (Jan 3, 2004)

*Again, do a Google search..............*

I did and found enough info to get you going.

Rick K


----------

